# Intexus GmbH Dialerregistrierungen endgültig entzogen



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

Bei mir hat die Intexus GmbH auch letztes Jahr über die T-com unberechtigterweise abkassiert. Leider waren die diesbezüglichen Beweise auf meinem PC nach einem Monat bei Erhalt der T-com-Rechnung nicht mehr vorhanden, so dass ich notgdrungen zahlen musste. Kann ich diese Zahlung, wenn die Registrierung der betreffenden Dialernr. entzogen wurde, jetzt noch zurückfordern. Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2005)

Gast ricky schrieb:
			
		

> . Leider waren die diesbezüglichen Beweise auf meinem PC nach einem Monat
> bei Erhalt der T-com-Rechnung nicht mehr vorhanden, so dass ich notgdrungen zahlen musste.
> Kann ich diese Zahlung, wenn die Registrierung der betreffenden Dialernr. entzogen wurde,
> jetzt noch zurückfordern.


Woher weißt du,  dass die Registrierung entzogen wurde, wenn du nicht weißt, welcher Dialer es ist? 

cp


----------



## Mindolluin (8 November 2005)

Gabs denn (vor Einführung des neuen Zustimmungsfensters) Intexus-Dialer, denen die Registrierung nicht entzogen wurde?

Und zur Frage: Einfach mal Intexus fragen. Die müssten doch eigentlich in der Lage sein zu sagen, woraus sie ihren Anspruch geltend machen wollen.

Mindolluin


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs denn (vor Einführung des neuen Zustimmungsfensters) Intexus-Dialer, denen die Registrierung nicht entzogen wurde?


Ja


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Gast ricky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Dialernr. stand auf der Rechnung und die Firma Intexus konnte ich über die T-com ausfindig machen. Aber deine Antwort beantwortet nicht meine Anfrage.
ricky


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs denn (vor Einführung des neuen Zustimmungsfensters) Intexus-Dialer, denen die Registrierung nicht entzogen wurde?
> 
> Und zur Frage: Einfach mal Intexus fragen. Die müssten doch eigentlich in der Lage sein zu sagen, woraus sie ihren Anspruch geltend machen wollen.
> 
> Mindolluin



Kann ich das jetzt noch? Die ganze Sache liegt schon über ein Jahr zurück und ich habe damals schon gezahlt.

Gruß ricky


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2005)

ricky schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dialernr. stand auf der Rechnung


welche Dialernummer? Die einzige Zahl, über die ein Dialer und der dazugehörige Anbieter eineindeutig 
identifiziert werden kann, ist der Hashwert (40 stellige Zahl). Mir ist bisher nicht bekannt, dass diese 
Zahl auf der Telefonrechnung ausgewiesen wird.

Falls doch, poste diese Zahl hier, dann ließe sich ev. mehr sagen

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

*Die Dialernr. stand auf der Rechnung*

Die Dialernummer war nicht auf der Rechnung(mein Versehen, da schon über ein Jahr zurück!), sondern war aus der zugehörigen Einzelverbindungsnachricht der Telekom vom 09.07.04 zu ersehen. Sie lautete: 090090001214

Mfg
ricky


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Die Dialernr. stand auf der Rechnung*



			
				ricky schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dialernummer war nicht auf der Rechnung(mein Versehen, da schon über ein Jahr zurück!), sondern war aus der zugehörigen Einzelverbindungsnachricht der Telekom vom 09.07.04 zu ersehen. Sie lautete: 090090001214


Das ist keine Dialernummer, sondern die Einwahlnummer unter der sich 5854 Dialer "verbergen" 

Allerdings gilt für * alle * Dialer unter dieser Nummer diese  Information der BNetzA 
http://dialer.regtp.de/SucheRufnrJoker.aspx


> Liste der erfassten Dialern für die angewählte Rufnummer (0) 90090001214
> *Registrierungs-Rücknahme (noch nicht bestandskräftig) 	* Anzahl der Dialer: 5854 (Details anzeigen)


Beispiel:


> Reg.-Nr.: 90090001214-xxxxxxxx  vom: 19.05.2004 09:49:03
> Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.
> Adressierungsmerkmal: jump.intexus.de
> Rufnummer: 90090001214
> ...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

Auch wenn das nur die Einwahlnummer für sehr viele Dialernummern war, bleibt trotzdem meine Frage vom Anfang: Kann ich diese Zahlung, wenn die Registrierung der betreffenden Dialernummern entzogen wurde, jetzt noch zurückfordern?

ricky


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2005)

ricky schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch zurückfordern?


Nach meinem Bauchrausgefühl schon, aber am ehesten erst, wenn die Deregistrierung auch bestandskräftig ist. Ich nehme aber an, dass die T-Com auf Intexus verweisen wird und man sich doch bitte dort das Geld holen soll. Also bleibt nur der Gang zum Anwalt, der in Sachen Aufrechnung den passenden Text an den Telco formuliert. Dass die Berliner Firma ohne rechtlich sicherem Druck das ihren Anteil und den ihrer Kunden zurück überweist, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2005)

Das war's dann.
Vielen Dank an Alle, die hier mitdiskutiert und geholfen haben.
Gruß ricky


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme aber an, dass die T-Com auf Intexus verweisen wird und man sich doch bitte dort das Geld holen soll.



Ja was denn, Das böse "T" hat eine unberechtigte Forderung für Intexus inkassiert, dann sollen die auch die Kohle wieder rausrücken und das selber mit Intexus abmachen. Die haben da ja wohl deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten wieder an das Geld zu kommen, als der private Endkunde.
Also nach meinem "Bauchgefühl" soll auch der die Kohle rausrücken, der sie einem abgenommen hat.

Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen...

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2005)

...wem sagst Du das? Zumal bei der T-Com ja auch ein nicht unbedeutender Teil des Umsatzes verbleibt. Es wäre aber eine neue Tatsache, wenn Tante "T" mal so eben auf Zuruf was zurück erstattet, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht natürlich.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2005)

Die Geschichte wäre relativ einfach, wenn unter Vorbehalt gezahlt worden wäre:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12652

dann müßte der Provider zurückzahlen.

cp


----------

